# Dianese Oak Pro Aluminum Knee and Elbow Guards



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone sold a testicle or two and purchased a set of these spendy pads? I looked into selling a nut, but my wife laughed and said I wouldn't get a dime for those little things...

They look nice and the BOA fit system seems like an excellent idea, but I haven't heard much about them. I can't drop that kind of money on pads without some real life reviews. 

It's almost time to replace my POC stuff (which I really like), but if there is something better I am willing to spend for quality.


----------



## Tadeusz Jastrzebski (Jul 3, 2012)

I just purchased ones. Design, function, comfort and quality beats everything else. Price is bitter, but usage is sweet. Before used Fox Launch and 661 Evo with D30. Wearing 661 had some nasty crashes, protection was excellent, but they hot and bulky.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would just stick with the 661 evo.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I got my Oak Pro knee pads yesterday. I like the idea of the aluminum cap, but I didn't think it was worth the extra $50. You can find them for under MSRP pretty easily if you poke around. I got mine from XSportsProtective. First order with them; no drama. 

I had 661 EVOs (knee and elbow) and I didn't like them. Their lack of structure made them feel like big diapers strapped to your knees, and they stretched and tore fairly easily. I got rid of them and used my Fox Launch pads (less frequently), but I was left wanting something lighter for trail riding. I debated between the POC VPD 2.0 knees and the Dainese, and figured I'd try the Dainese for something different, and since sale/promo pricing made the Pros nearly comparable to the POCs. I've seen the new POCs, but haven't worn them so can't compare.

The Oak Pros are nicely made, and come about halfway down my shin. The lycra sleeve is fairly robust, and has a cutout behind the knee. There's a gripper strip around the top and bottom of the sleeve to help hold in place. They have a bit of a molded knee cup, but not as pronounced as the POCs appear. The BOA system works well. I suppose I could imagine the wire snagging during a sliding crash, but on the other hand, I can imagine a lot of unpleasant things happening on a bike. They were comfortable enough while slid down for the climb, and felt good on the descent. They crept down on me a bit while pedaling, although not as much as the 661s did. That's a drawback of having big thighs. Soft pads probably fit skinny or knobbly kneed folks better. No crash testing to report, but hopefully I can put that off for a while. Anyway, those are my initial impressions. Not much more to say after one ride.

None of the photos I'd seen on the web show it very well, but the accent color on the straps is actually high-vis neon green, rather than the more subdued greenish-yellow I expected.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

ohhh you have those! i want to see them. what size did you get?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

XL. Couldn't find a size chart anywhere for Dainese knee pads, but figured it was a safe bet with an Italian company. (Plus XSP had only 3 XLs in stock, versus 6 Ls.) I'll probably be on tomorrow's Garage/Guild ride if you want to check them out.


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

I appreciate the responses. 

Evasive, after getting in a few rides with them now, would you spend the money again on these pads? How do those XL's fit? I have decent size legs at 6'1" and 205lbs. (muscle weighs more than fat, right?) Most XL armor fits, but is usually tight.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

induction said:


> I appreciate the responses.
> 
> Evasive, after getting in a few rides with them now, would you spend the money again on these pads? How do those XL's fit? I have decent size legs at 6'1" and 205lbs. (muscle weighs more than fat, right?) Most XL armor fits, but is usually tight.


I've been riding every day this week, so I've gotten some more time with them. Yeah, I would buy them again, at least for the ~$130 I paid. They're comfortable. And, they are long enough that they're shinguards, too. That's an advantage over the 661 EVOs and my friend's POCs. Here's a picture:









If you would rate your legs as muscular, I would try the XLs - most Euro gear and clothing seems to run smaller than the equivalent American sizes. The trick is finding the XL. The only places I found them in stock were Dainese's own webstore and XSportsProtective. Universal didn't even show XL as an option, last week at least. I'd just double-check the return policy wherever you buy and make sure you can return them if the fit isn't right.


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

Ha, I was just joking around about the muscle stuff. I'm not chubby, but could tone up some.

Thanks for the pic. I didn't even realize they went that far down. They look nice. 
No regrets about not getting aluminum cap?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nope, no regrets on the aluminum. I like the idea, but not for an extra $50.

I do however regret forgetting them tonight. First time in a week I haven't worn them. I hit the dirt, of course. Sigh.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

1 month update, give or take. I've been riding a steady 6 days a week, so I've gotten some good time (and a few trips to the ground) in on them.

I like them. I've figured out that they don't creep on me if I spend a little time making sure I get them seated good and tight on my calves. They move a little on the top of my knee, but not enough that it's caused any chafing or discomfort, like the Bike magazine review suggested. I usually keep them slid down my calves while climbing, but one of our rides along the CDT includes a very pedally 4 miles of up-and-down rock gardens and they stayed put just fine for that. They've also protected me satisfactorily during a couple falls.

$150 is spendy, but the POC VPD 2.0 longs are $130, and that's what you need to compare to, since these protect your shin as well. If you shop around you can match that (at least I did).


----------



## disjointed (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update evasive.

I'm currently comparing the Dainese Oak Pros to the Alpinestars Moabs, POC VPD 2.0, and POC Bones. Have you had any experience with any of these pads?

I like how far down the shin the Oak Pros cover. Do you think the Oak Pros would protect against pedal strikes to the front of the shin? I ride flats and a slipped pedal usually leaves some nice punctures and scars.

Can you put the Oak Pros on without removing your shoes? I assume not, but want to double-check.

How's the breathability?

Any stretching or tears? BOA system holding up?

Thanks.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

No. The pads I've had before are 661 Evo d3o and Fox Launch (the hard shell with full-length shins). Didn't like the former, and I still have the latter for bigger days. They're comfortable enough that I debated just getting a pair of the Launch shorties, but went with these instead. I have a friend with the POC VPD 2.0 (knee only, not the longs) and he likes them. I haven't tried them myself. Another friend has POC Bones, full length and elbows. He just got them, but seems to like them. The straps and lycra involved look a little complex, but it seems to work.

I think they'd protect your shin for the most part, but you can see they aren't as long as a full blown shin guard. I know what you mean, however, as my shins are peppered with scars ranging from a few mm to several inches. I haven't had any new ones since I started riding with the Oaks, for what it's worth, but I'd chalk that up to riding on Canfield Ultimates the last month or so. My twenty6 pedals, love them though I do, take a bite now and then. 

No, I doubt you can put them on over a shoe. Not my size 12 Impacts, anyway. Someone with a smaller foot, riding clipless, then I'd rate it a maybe.

Breathability is pretty good. Certainly a lot more comfortable than either of the pads I've worn before. They're holding up well. No wear, stretching or fraying. The BOA has been solid, and the knob doesn't catch on my shorts. When it gets cooler and I start wearing my Endura knickers again, I wonder how the knob will work, but I'll figure that out in a month or two.

I don't have a picture of it, but the way the BOA lacing works on the Oaks is that it tightens a couple wide, soft straps on the back of your leg, one on the calf and another above the knee. It doesn't use as many tightening points as in a ski/snowboard boot or a shoe. Is that really an advantage over just tightening a strap? Dunno. It does allow small adjustment and you can ratchet it down pretty well, so maybe. Once I learned how to get them set right, they stay in place for me, so it seems to work.


----------



## berezka (Oct 12, 2012)

evasive, thank's for your review of Oak Pro pads, it was very helpful. Would you be so kind to make me a favor and measure your A and B length (in cm or inches), see attached image. It will really help me to order the right size (question is - L or XL) I've measured myself but I can't measure up this pads (and size charts are absent). thank you in advance!










P.S. image for example only, not right dainese sizes


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I broke a BOA lace last week. Getting a replacement was simple enough, via the BOA warranty site. I had a new lace in about 3 days, free of charge. Replacing the lace was kind of a pain. As I mentioned in a previous post, the way the BOA system works with these pads is kind of a gimmick, since it just tightens two straps rather than the multi-point compression used in footwear. I don't have any complaints about the protection, which I've tried out a couple times. But if I were buying again, I'd probably either buy the POC VPD 2.0 or the new RaceFace Ambush pads.


----------

